# What's The Ethnic Ancestors of Brock Lesnar?



## chopstickz

As we all know Brock Lesner is a freak of nature as far as his enormous physique and his athleticism go.

Then i wondered what's the ethnic ancestors of Brock Lesner?

here are some clues..
1. he's from the state of Minnesota where there are many Germans and Scandinavians (especially Swedish) descendant population.

2. He's skin is so pale and has blond hair even his eyebrows as well. I agree that his nickname "Vanilla Gorilla" suits him well.

*there were some threads regarding his ethnicity from some white supremacy forums during my quick research on google which by the way wasn't that useful at all then i wanted find out his REAL ethnicity.

I'm guessing either German or Swedish :confused02: 

Mini-documentary of Brock Lesnar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IkHwhkhkcs&eurl=


----------



## SpoKen

I just got done trolling stormfront, last thing I want to see here at my home forum, my favorite forum, is matters of race.

My votes for german lol.


----------



## name goes here

Hmmm. I'm thinking Dutch?


----------



## Soldier16

we germans arent that ugly!!!


----------



## Toro

Albino gorillas


----------



## Bang Bang Boom

Hes more like an albino wolf


----------



## chilo

name goes here said:


> Hmmm. I'm thinking Douche?


fixed :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HexRei

He's actually Bob Sapp's younger, fitter brother, but he gets pigmentation shots.


----------



## vandalian

Tried the surname databases, not much luck. "Lesnar" definitely sounds German, though, or at least Germanic.


----------



## dutch sauce

maybe dutch? we are all huge!


----------



## fullcontact

He looks very Scandinavian. The name Lesnar doesn't sound that Scandinavian, but if you change the spelling and insert an "Å" or "ä" instead it could be. 
Minnesota has a very strong Scandinavian background, so that would make sense. He could have some German in there as well.


----------



## leviticus

Spoken812 said:


> I just got done trolling stormfront, last thing I want to see here at my home forum, my favorite forum, is matters of race.
> 
> My votes for german lol.


Hahahaha....Trolling stromfront rules! Bunch of bright ones on there.:confused03:


----------



## Judoka

I will keep this thread open if a proper discussion about the question occurs.

While he is blond and huge, does not mean he isn't American/British ancestry.

German could be a possibility. Scandinavian is possible too.


----------



## Couchwarrior

Lol @ those white supremacy guys trying to link his physique to his ethnic background.:laugh:

Anyway, yes he looks Scandinavian, but his surname doesn't seem Scandinavian at all, doesn't matter how many dots or circles you place over the vowels.


----------



## CornbreadBB

He's clearly the product of inbreeding by Nordic Gods.


----------



## fullcontact

He probably has Scandinavian and German background, but he could have something else as well. 
It is commun to have several different countries you can link you ancestors to.

And by the way, there is only one race, the human race.


----------



## Toxic

Im gonna guess German, the reason Im going with it is because growing up in a small town we used to travel to a nearby town to play hockey against there team, the town was originally a German settlement and all the kids on the team where abnormally large for there ages.


----------



## Villian

Toxic said:


> Im gonna guess German, the reason Im going with it is because growing up in a small town we used to travel to a nearby town to play hockey against there team, the town was originally a German settlement and *all the kids on the team where abnormally large for there ages*.


Thats funny


----------



## TheNinja

chopstickz said:


> As we all know Brock Lesner is a freak of nature as far as his enormous physique and his athleticism go.
> 
> Then i wondered what's the ethic ancestors of Brock Lesner?
> 
> here are some clues..
> 1. he's from the state of Minnesota where there are many Germans and Scandinavians (especially Swedish) descendant population.
> 
> 2. He's skin is so pale and has blond hair even his eyebrows as well. I agree that his nickname "Vanilla Gorilla" suits him well.
> 
> *there were some threads regarding his ethnicity from some white supremacy forums during my quick research on google which by the way wasnt that useful at all then i wanted find out his REAL ethnicity.
> 
> I'm guessing either German or Swedish :confused02:
> 
> Mini-documentary of Brock Lesner
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IkHwhkhkcs&eurl=



That's a really good Mini-documentary on Brock...I didn't know he was always so outspoken..He draws people to him...


----------



## Vale_Tudo

Here's some Scandinavian input on the name Lesnar, and all I can come up with Is this.

"Le" means "Laugh" In Norwegian and "Snar" means "Quick" in Swedish. 

Brock LaughQuick.. doesnt quite have the same ring to It.

Or you could add Lesn(ø)r instead of the A and It would be "Le Snow"


----------



## Baby Jay D.

I know its not the right spelling but.....



> lesner
> Variant spelling of German Lessner, a habitational name from any of various places in eastern Germany called Lessen, all named with Slavic les ‘forest’.


http://www.ancestry.com/facts/lesner-name-meaning.ashx


----------



## jasvll

African by way of Barbados, clearly.


----------



## Liddellianenko

His "ethic" ancestry would probably be a "not very ethical buncha guys", since he loves to beat people up . 

_Ethnic_ ancestry though... Mountain Troll :confused02:? Dunno, it's already been said, it's probably Scandinavian/Germanic or a mix of the two just going by the uber-pale blond everything and giant size, and Lesnar does sound kinda like some Nordic god name.


----------



## XitUp

He looks kinda jew-chinese?


----------



## Clivey

whats the deal with the narrators voice in that documentry? he sounds like he's gonna pass out at any moment.


----------



## cplmac

*MOM & DAD*









As best I can tell from the picture his mother is central European, his father most likely from the Congo region....


----------



## Terry77

If not, Lesnar is clearly a viking


----------



## wafb

Lesnar sounds Hungarian.:thumb02:


----------



## randyspankstito

Definitely Scandanavian at some point in his ancestry. Pretty much all of Northern Europe is at least partly scandanavian, because the vikings were so good at doing what they do, kicking ass and "sweet talking" the women. 

So his name may say one thing, but to be that big and blonde, there is no doubt that there is a viking in his family tree.


----------



## SideWays222

He is a greek god sent to earth to destroy but he lost his way and is now doing mma.


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon

its simple. Brock is descended from a very unique blend of Scandanavians, Primates and industrial refridgerators.


----------



## LCRaiders

Lesnar sucks...


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon

i don't think you can really trace his genetics back to suck. I believe they are merely symptomatic of a larger problem. 

Maybe he has no ancestry? Government super-soldier? Test-tube baby? Alien life form? Planet? He could be any of these.


----------



## ThaFranchise

Haven't you ever seen Congo?


----------



## TheNegation

Lesnar is of purest Aryan Descent, obviously.


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon

aryan descent... e.g. German refrigerators? His mother was a viking and his father was a Waring Sub-Zero fridge? There is industrial strength machinery involved i know it. I bet if you look hard enough on an exray of brock you could find the ice trays.


----------



## TheNegation

Sub-zero frdige?

MORTAAAAL KOMBAT!

Anyway, yeah, trolling stormfront, good times. I used to like to come in as a complete bumblefuck idiot southerner and see how supportive they would be of my bullshit stories about losing jobs to ***** and things. 
Man those guys were stupid.


----------



## SpoKen

TheNegation said:


> Sub-zero frdige?
> 
> MORTAAAAL KOMBAT!
> 
> Anyway, yeah, trolling stormfront, good times. I used to like to come in as a complete bumblefuck idiot southerner and see how supportive they would be of my bullshit stories about losing jobs to ***** and things.
> Man those guys were stupid.


Glad to see I'm not alone.

Anyways, german/scandn-scandnaveee.. that ethic background seems about right. He has the features of both it would seem, but the body of Arnold breeding with a god.

Does this make Mir a god killer?


----------



## LittleJoe

He comes from Vikings.


----------



## Breadfan

I really think this video pretty much sums it up.


----------



## MJB23

LCRaiders said:


> Lesnar sucks...


Awesome post very thought provoking and informative. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Benge

Breadfan said:


> I really think this video pretty much sums it up.


So, he's really a super cow? Nice.


----------



## slugfest

Viking and Neanderthal what else?


----------



## tecnotut

Toro said:


> Albino gorillas


Correction: Vanilla Gorillas.


----------



## Vale_Tudo

LittleJoe said:


> He comes from Vikings.


I thought he came from anabolic injections..
:confused02:


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Hes part cow, part gorilla, part retard, and part steriod.


----------



## Wise

Everyone knows that Brock is one of the genetically altered aliens from Space Jam.


----------



## burke_p




----------



## JayDubs911

pure aryan


----------



## DragonStriker

Not sure he looks maybe a mix of Irish and German i dont know.


----------



## fullcontact

KEELr said:


> Here's some Scandinavian input on the name Lesnar, and all I can come up with Is this.
> 
> "Le" means "Laugh" In Norwegian and "Snar" means "Quick" in Swedish.
> 
> Brock LaughQuick.. doesnt quite have the same ring to It.
> 
> Or you could add Lesn(ø)r instead of the A and It would be "Le Snow"



FunnyNot coneivable though imo.

Anyway, like many people say he probably has a lot of Scandinavian and some German ancestors as well.
States like Minnesota, Iowa, Illinois, Michigan are the staes with the most Americans with Scandinavian heritage, most often Norwegian and Swedish,some but less Danish.
Ironically, California is the state with the most danish-Americans.


----------



## stanzi

vandalian said:


> "Lesnar" definitely sounds German, though, or at least Germanic.


"Definitely" is only if you don't know where Slovenia is and what their language and names sounds. I put my bet on him being Slovenian, with that specific suffix at the end ("nar", used as a sign of proffesion of a person, imitating or orginating from german "ner")& Slavic, notably Slovenian, word for wood or forest - "les" (as a member Baby Jay D already said). Etimology woud be "someone who deals with wood", either lumberjack, wood dealer or even a carpenter.
I know many Slovenians (it's harder to trace them elsewhere, small nation), and lot of them has similar sounding surnames.
And yes, many of them are blond, being both german influenced and Slavic.


----------



## Wookie

I was thinking Neanderthal. He isn't hairy enough though.


----------



## fullcontact

hairless chewbacca?


----------



## fullcontact

stanzi said:


> "Definitely" is only if you don't know where Slovenia is and what their language and names sounds. I put my bet on him being Slovenian, with that specific suffix at the end ("nar", used as a sign of proffesion of a person, imitating or orginating from german "ner")& Slavic, notably Slovenian, word for wood or forest - "les" (as a member Baby Jay D already said). Etimology woud be "someone who deals with wood", either lumberjack, wood dealer or even a carpenter.
> I know many Slovenians (it's harder to trace them elsewhere, small nation), and lot of them has similar sounding surnames.
> And yes, many of them are blond, being both german influenced and Slavic.


Thanks for the insight on the name:thumbsup: That is the best explanation I've seen so far.
I would still think that he has some Scandinavian heritage too.


----------



## chopstickz

wow many interesting theories and informations going on here. 

Brock could very well be LUMBERJACK, in fact i remembered him chopping woods in snowy Minnesota when they brocasted UFC ALL ACCESS on Spike tv.


*those steroid out looking cows are called "Belgium Blue," created by humans with selective breeding method to enhance to its desirable characters. Some crazy looking cows for sure.


----------



## wup4ss

I´m Swedish and the swedish word for "fed up" is "ledsnar".
However the "d" is silent so it´s pretty much a perfect match.


----------



## plazzman

Wow, DO NOT Google "Big White Monster" with safe-search off


----------



## dafunguru

he's a hybrid mix of gorilla and dinosaur.


----------



## name goes here

Meh, it's not like Europeans are that different from each other anyway.
He's not snooty enough to be French
Not bumbling enough to be English
Not drunk enough to be Scottish/Irish
Too ugly to be Swedish
The only conclusion is that he's ALL-AMERICAN-FUCKYEAH! perhaps the secret love child of Hulk-Hogan and Arnold Schwarzenegger

Or maybe one of those tall blonde Syrians


----------



## duncanjr

KEELr said:


> I thought he came from anabolic injections..
> :confused02:



more to due with physique than his heritage id say :thumbsup:



Terror Kovenant said:


> Hes part cow, part gorilla, part retard, and part steriod.


i think maybe , in short , hes a retardet cow/gorilla hybrid who s been subject to more needles than a dieabetic ...:dunno: and his great uncle was a viking , grand pa was the product of the nazi " super human race grown in a lab " test tube experiment back in the day , and his grandma on the mothers side sported the maytag last name ....hhmmm...is maytag scandanaveian ??? what a stupid thread ...:confused03:


----------



## Stapler

Wise said:


> Everyone knows that Brock is one of the genetically altered aliens from Space Jam.


Haha, gold. That about sums it up.


----------



## mickkelly12

Brock Lesnar is Hitlers aryan wet dream


----------



## N1™

hes half man, half pig and half bear


----------



## JayDubs911

Norway1 said:


> hes half man, half pig and half bear


a pigbearman?


----------



## N1™

JayDubs911 said:


> a pigbearman?


no pffft. a manbearpig


----------



## Celtic16

He's an african american albino!

*case solved*


----------



## joppp

wup4ss said:


> I´m Swedish and the swedish word for "fed up" is "ledsnar".
> However the "d" is silent so it´s pretty much a perfect match.


Welcome aboard, bro, it has been lonely here :thumb02:

Man ledsnar på Lesnar.... hmm sounds likely.


----------



## chopstickz

he might be a Finnish, I heard some of Finnish ppl have massive body. Such could also be a possibility, but I haven't seen Americans with Dutch background. Average height of Dutch male is 5'9 (180) enomously tall ppl. Semmy schilt n that new guy in heavyweight division of UFC debuting tomorrow against Junior Dos Antos. His nickname is skyscrapper 

Anyways Hitlers wet dream is pretty hiliarious Lol


----------



## The Dark Knight

I always thought he had an eastern european look to him. Maybe Polish or Ukraine or something like that.


----------



## Couchwarrior

chopstickz said:


> Average height of Dutch male is 5'9 (180) enomously tall ppl.


I've actually heard that it would be 183 cm (6.0 inches) and still increasing with every generation (as opposed to the Scandinavians who have been stuck at 181 cm for decades already). At least they are supposedly the tallest people in the world. But at 6'3" Lesnar isn't freakishly tall, so his length wouldn't be reason enough to assume he's Dutch.


----------



## N1™

Couchwarrior said:


> I've actually heard that it would be 183 cm (6.0 inches) and still increasing with every generation (as opposed to the Scandinavians who have been stuck at 181 cm for decades already). At least they are supposedly the tallest people in the world. But at 6'3" Lesnar isn't freakishly tall, so his length wouldn't be reason enough to assume he's Dutch.


we are not really that tall but at least we have small penises :thumbsup:


----------



## Red Baron

i'm bettin on him bein a mutt, mutts are always healthier


----------



## Xerxes

chopstickz said:


> he might be a Finnish, I heard some of Finnish ppl have massive body. Such could also be a possibility, but I haven't seen Americans with Dutch background. *Average height of Dutch male is 5'9 (180)* enomously tall ppl. Semmy schilt n that new guy in heavyweight division of UFC debuting tomorrow against Junior Dos Antos. His nickname is skyscrapper
> 
> Anyways Hitlers wet dream is pretty hiliarious Lol


180cm = 5'11, not 5'9. Some websites have it wrong.


----------



## rabakill

you didn't even spell the name right lesner


----------



## dlxrevolution

Probably mostly Nordic ethnicities.


----------



## Couchwarrior

A person's surname is quite a poor indicator of his ethnicity, considering that you get 50% of your genes from each one of your parents, but 100% of your surname from one parent and 0% from the other. So for each generation that passes, your surname says 50% less about your ethnicity.


----------



## LL

Whatever the Vikings were......

WAR BROCK!


----------



## rabakill

it's probably not so much a secret as it is him absolutely hating people prying into his private life. He probably still doesn't have a cell phone or internet, well maybe just to appease his wife.


----------



## Voiceless

I'd say Johnson & Johnson, Pfizer or Merck.


----------



## evilappendix

He was made from the DNA samples taken from the Wrestlemania 3 mat. He's also from the future, that's why his "birthday" doesn't corroborate this. It's to throw us off the trail.


----------



## Proud German

He's of slavic ancestary, I can tell. He's a specimen.


----------



## AlphaDawg

He is the result of Vikings f"cking each other for generation after generation.


----------



## trimco

I found this on "ethnicelebs":



> What Race or Ethnicity?: German or Norwegian
> 
> The American wrestler and mixed martial artist was born in Webster, South Dakota and attended the University of Minnesota where he competed as an amateur wrestler. Along with his WWE stardom, Lesnar is a decorated NCAA wrestler and he became the undisputed UFC heavyweight champion during UFC 100 on July 11th, 2009. Lesnar’s ethnicity has many intrigued as his enormous physique leaves one wondering what race of people could produce such a freak of nature. The UFC didn’t even have gloves that would fit his enormous hands.
> 
> However finding out his ethnicity has been challenging and only discussion on various forums can been found when searching for his heritage. Most people seem to believe he is of either German or Swedish descent which may partially explain his very pale complexion and almost white hair. However in South Dakota it is indicated on the 2005 census that the largest ethnic group is German making up 40% followed by Norwegian at 15%. Swedish don’t make up a significant proportion in South Dakota but account for about 10% in neighboring Minnesota where Lesner went to college. With this I’d tend to think he is of German heritage.


----------



## Sports_Nerd

Vale_Tudo said:


> Here's some Scandinavian input on the name Lesnar, and all I can come up with Is this.
> 
> "Le" means "Laugh" In Norwegian and "Snar" means "Quick" in Swedish.
> 
> Brock LaughQuick.. doesnt quite have the same ring to It.
> 
> *Or you could add Lesn(ø)r instead of the A and It would be "Le Snow"*


Well, we knew he was a bastard.


----------



## John8204

Based on his parents I would say German, his mother and father look very German.


----------



## limitufc

Brock Norseman


----------

